# What's extra on the Ubuntu DVD?



## hellrazor (Apr 28, 2011)

So what's extra on the Ubuntu DVD that isn't on the Ubuntu CD?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 28, 2011)

Nothing?

TBH im not even seeing a DVD option. Just CD.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just extra programs but the cd downloads them from the net anyway


----------



## devguy (Apr 28, 2011)

Language translations.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 29, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Nothing?
> 
> TBH im not even seeing a DVD option. Just CD.



Here you are.

Anyways, I was just wondering because I'm out of CDs, and I didn't want to waste 3.something GB writing the CD version to a DVD.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 29, 2011)

Woah, Unity needs A LOT of work.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 11, 2011)

If you dislike Unity, make sure you log out of it and look below in the login screen for the regular GNOME DE (there is one option for GNOME with effects and one without them). Once you selected either of them, login and now this session type should be defaulted.


----------

